# 8 Week old puppy starting raw



## MichaelandKira (May 29, 2011)

Been doing alot of reading and ,does anyone know of a good daily diet to start with for feeding a 8 week old puppy? She was on kibbles for 5 days from the breeder,got her yesterday and feed her one raw egg and some beef hearts last night with a few water rinsed out sardines. 
She is 15lbs and 8 weeks old today
She loved it!


----------



## MicheleMarie (Mar 29, 2011)

my puppy from when he was born to when he was 4 months got a mixture of this:
Beef, beef tripe, beef lung, finely ground meaty beef bones, beef liver, beef heart, beef kidneys, dried organic kelp, zinc sulfate, manganese sulfate, calcium carbonate, copper sulfate, ferrous sulfate, sodium selenite, calcium iodate, cobalt sulfate, choline chloride, vitamin E (di-alpha tocopherol acetate), niacin, calcium pantothenate, ascorbic acid, vitamin A supplement, vitamin B12 supplement, vitamin D supplement, folic acid, biotin. 
he also gets a bananna and a handful of some kind of berry each day too. i feed him twice a day. at 4 months i started adding in a chicken thigh and eggs  sometimes chicken broth if i have it and i am not using it. veggies are good too!

i get that meat packaged and freezed from a local animal lover  however you could easily make your own in big batches and freeze it too or just get a few supplements. some poeple don't even think you need additional supplements but try to diverse the beef hearts a little. eggs are good for their coats  but the amount you gave seemed about right.

have fun shopping!! it's NEVER ending. lol


----------



## Angela (Mar 22, 2011)

We started her with ground meaty bones and some organ meats that we ground ourselves, just whatever we were feeding our adult dogs that day got put into the meat grinder for her, with a little different proportions. 

I don't do supplements, we do the prey model diet, not BARF.


----------

